# Motor Home service points Marbella



## 130395 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi everybody, Lawrence and Linda here - new to MH Facts - though motorhoming for 12 years. Reside in France but in Spain for the winter. On Marjal campsite near Alicante at present but prices are ridiculous so wildcamping next week going down to Marbella. Any advice from you folks re recognised MH service areas enroute and around Marbella? 

Read all the bits about Spanish pirates - none seen thus far - with or without skull and cross bones - but losts of girls waving at roundabouts - so friendly!!!! :wink:


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Campsites in Marbella*

Hello

we are currently in Marbella Playa Camping it's €22 a night for four of us inc electricity, how much are you paying??.
This site has a good supermarket, bar, food, etc, the showers are really good and there are plenty of spaces.
The bus stop is a 2 minute walk from the campsite so no need to take the MH into Marbella or Malaga if you wish to visit.

Cheers...Still Smiling.


----------



## 130395 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for this. we arranged a 'special' monthly rate of 560 plus electricity. but the straight daily rate is around 50 a day, most people have left as there are a number of problems, the nearby river has been dredged, all the mud and plastic debris has been deposited in the paths/roads so there is no access to the beach/cycling/walking etc, its not good. my wife Linda started a tunnel last week and we aim to be out under the wire by next monday!!
any valium available there?
are the MH service facilities available for passing traffic?
Lawrie and Linda


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We stayed at Cabopino near Marbella recently and after discounts we were paying about 15€ a day inclusive, nice enough site

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We stayed at Cabopino near Marbella recently and after discounts we were paying about 15€ a day inclusive, nice enough site

Loddy


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

*MH Service Points in Marbekka*

Hello

I asked at the site and they do not have a service point for passing MHs only if you stay there.

Cheers....Still Smiling..


----------

